# Husband VS Wife (Car)



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

So my wife and I are looking at getting a new car. We are replacing her Rav4 with a Subaru, but we cant agree on what Subaru. It’s between the Subaru Outback and Subaru Forester. I’m not gonna say who likes what one. I’m here to see what you think. The Forester is shorter in length but taller in headroom. The outback is longer in length but shorter in height. So the outback has more floor cargo space but the Forester has more height cargo space. We will need to fit a Great Dane (140 lbs) and a German Shepherd (65 lbs) inside the car. We have already gone to the dealership and tested this and both work with the seats down but the outback works with the seats up or down. Anyways, lets see what you like better.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Forester!!! all the way, the outback is nice if you like a station wagons


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm looking to get a Forrester myself so that's my vote!


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Forester. In all likelihood, our next car will be a Forester as well (currently working with two sedans). I'm not a huge fan out the wagon-type cars, but my future in-laws just got an Outback and they love it. The longer space in the Outback can be really nice with multiple dogs -- they have two medium/large dogs, and when we visit, it accommodates our GSD just fine too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, I looked at the Subarus a while back - decided against them as there wasn't enough room to fit two big crates in the back. (GSD & Rotti/X size crates).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, I looked at the Subarus a while back - decided against them as there wasn't enough room to fit two big crates in the back. (GSD & Rotti/X size crates).


Exactly, way too small, even when we only had two Gsds plus whatever gear, no fun trying to pack up.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

With just one GSD it has the space for a full size crate while keeping good gas mileage and great in snow since I'm in a snow belt area.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sti or wrx wagon


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> sti or wrx wagon


I second this.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Forrester manual transmission. That's what I'm thinking of getting


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

lol the Impreza is super small...that Great Dane would crush it just by looking at it.

I'm a wagon person. The outback is bigger and you could work out a way to keep the dogs in the trunk area without having to lower the back seat. Not sure that's possible with the forester. To me that's important because sometimes you have 4 people in the car and still have the dogs with you.

Also...outback is very far from a true wagon. I drive a true wagon! And I'm proud of it!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have an Outback, best car I've ever had. However, mine is a 2011, and the only reason I didn't get a Forester is the mpg were less in the Outback, cuz they have the cvt. now the Forester has that too. I test drove one this past spring and loved it
I was driving 110 miles one way to work in a Midwest winter, never ever lost it on the road. Got rearended at 50 mph, absolutely no injuries, not even really sore the next day, and the back floor was cracked all the way to the backseat. Really well crash engineered. Love it. I can get a big crate in the back, but you're right, not much headroom.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

How is the Subaru reliability wise? Important consideration if you typically keep a car for a couple 100k miles.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I want an Outback! Never thought I would want a station wagon, but for some reason, I like them.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Packen said:


> How is the Subaru reliability wise? Important consideration if you typically keep a car for a couple 100k miles.


My husband's 2004 outback just hit 400,000 kms and so far only big repair was exhaust.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Saphire said:


> My husband's 2004 outback just hit 400,000 kms and so far only big repair was exhaust.


Now that is truly exceptional! 240k miles with just an exhaust issue!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

There has been brake jobs and tires but I consider that normal wear and tear.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all so much!! I have an Impreza that I use to drive to work (40 miles one way). I drove it in a bad snow storm last year and it handled like nothing I’ve ever drove. I love it so I want to get another Subaru but her dream car is a 4Runner, horrible on mpg (17c/21h). But they do fit both the dogs with the seats up, so that’s a plus. I just have a hard time paying $33 for a car with low mpg, and less equipment, when I can pay $30 for a fully loaded outback with everything. Plus Subaru’s safety rating is amazing! Toyota's is right behind it but doesn’t have the AWD that Subaru has.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've put 60000. Miles on, not one rattle. Needs rear brakes now, will need new tires before winter. No issues whatsoever. Minimal road noise. Love it!


----------

